

Only 25 Percent of Yahoo Employees Willing to Eat Mail “Dogfood” - dsr12
http://allthingsd.com/20131124/while-users-lament-only-25-percent-of-yahoos-willing-eat-mail-dogfood-memo/

======
abyx
Not that big of a shocker. Wondering what are the stats at Google :)

